# How would this look if we painted the red beams?



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

I feel that just don't go with the rest of the room, with better lighting they're really redish and don't match the floors, walls, fireplace, etc so I was thinking of just painting them white to blend into the ceiling. Pros, cons?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would paint them. Dark, like they are now, makes the rooms look small. That style was popular about 20 years ago. I know I had them in my living room. They were the hollowed out rough hewn beams that a lot of people installed in the 70's and early 80's. I am so glad they are gone. Painting them to blend in with the ceiling gets my vote.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We painted ours in the family room white to match the ceiling.


----------

